# Ok, so it aint wood, but it IS some beautiful carved pieces



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

http://designdrizzle.com/60-fabulous-distinctive-eggshell-carving/ 
.
.
.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing Joe. A bit too delicate for me to work on.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah, Joe. You know what I'm talking about. You Doppelganger, you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's crazy intricate.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW


----------

